# Need some help, yellow wildflower



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm in North Carolina. These are very much in bloom right now along roadsides.
I googled, but nothing matches exactly.
I saw ironweed, tickseed, and a couple others, but not really this.
Pleaes help!
I'm sorry it's a little blurry. I was trying to zoom it enough to get the details for ya.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Buttercups?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Looks like buttercups to me.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

can't see the leaf very well but disect one of the flowers and see if there are only 5 divided petals..you may have creeping cinquefoil.

Buttercups(ranunculus) bloom in the spring.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Bee is correct about Buttercups blooming in the spring. I have not seen any of ours in bloom since late summer.

I could not see the petals on your flowers enough to tell if they are divided or not to identify it as the creeping cinquefoil and the leaves look different too.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok, did more googling. Not the cinquefoil apparently. But thank you for suggesting.
I'm trying one more time here to try to get you better view of the petals. Unfortunately, I don't have these with me now. I put them in a church arrangement for today.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I still cannot find it on the net; but your arrangement is beautiful!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Awww... thank you.
Most times the "free" part is what makes it turn out just right. :grin:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

From what little I can see of the leaves I would suggest a coreopsis of some type.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

It sure looks like Jerusalem Artichoke, but those are usually much bigger.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I was also going to say coreopsis ~ Vickie


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

google maximillian sunflower....We have them and they are blooming now.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Vickie44 said:


> I was also going to say coreopsis ~ Vickie


Me too...otherwise known as tickweed.


----------

